# Finished Joker painting



## Michael Graves

Really not that much of a difference, but its the little things sometimes. ;-)


----------



## DonH

Michael, you have captured his look well. Great work!


----------



## Michael Graves

Thanks Don! This so much fun to do!


----------



## Michael Graves

lol, my keypad sticks sometimes so if I sound illiterate, forgive me.


----------



## chanda95

Very cool! You should do more colored pieces. I really like them...lol..I have a droid and fat fingers..I almost always sound illiterate. It was worse before I figured out how to turn auto correct off.


----------



## Jeff

nice job michael!- 
"why ssso ssssserious?"


----------



## VictoriaGayle

That is amazing. Not just the fact that you captured the likeness but also the mood. I love it!


----------



## Michael Graves

Thanks Victoria! I had fun trying to make him look cynical, however the down side to that is you don't wanna hang him up in your bedroom at night. Lol


----------



## VictoriaGayle

I would. The joker is awesome. He does look scary and a little insane...but in a gpod way :3


----------



## Michael Graves

Ameetam said:


> Hi............
> You have don a great job Michael, But the joker face expression little bit not correct.
> What you say about it?


 

LOL, not correct huh? not sure what to say about it but thanks for your comment.


----------



## Michael Graves

This is a better more recent pic


----------



## Jeff

Make the pencil dissappear.
Great character, great painting Michael.


----------



## Michael Graves

Thanks Jeff!


----------

